# Unable to initate DirectX 9 Device, there's a problem with your system configuration



## tittli (28. April 2006)

...Ja, diese Fehlermeldung erhalte ich, sobald ich ein Game starten will. Woran kann das liegen bzw. was kann ich dagegen tun?
danke und gruss


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Mai 2006)

Deine DirectX9c Installation könnte beschädigt sein. Überprüfen und ggf. neu installieren:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=0a9b6820-bfbb-4799-9908-d418cdeac197


----------

